# Salt Fork eyes 5/16



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Good day on the lake Sun. 3 man limit on eyes and 11 crappies 11-13". Everything caught in 7-10 feet of water on jig and minnie.Water was about 62*on the surface and still stained pretty good.


----------



## dougers (May 6, 2007)

Trolling?


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

casting, very slow retrieve bouncing bottom.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Headed there in the a.m. Can't freakin wait. Love salt for this time of the year!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Good luck nis1. Should be a good day.


----------



## donny_k (Apr 16, 2015)

Care to share any more info on where on Salt Fork you fished? I know thats a lot to ask but Im trying to branch out and fish for something other than bass and would love to give it a shot soon.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

We target saugeyes and crappies. We have some "secret" spots but always have to go looking. Try the coves and points before you get into the coves. Mostly casting like you would for bass. We don't target any particular end of the lake as we try different areas until we find fish. Most of the time we are fishing in 10' of water or less. A lot of the time the eyes are in 5 fow or less. It's not a whole lot different than fishing for bass. You don't always have to look for structure though unless you are just targeting crappies and gills. Good luck.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

I threw everything in the boat at them today and I've concluded they just weren't biting. Fished from 5:30-11:30. Couple crappie, couple small bass, couple warmouth...no stinkin saugeye.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

nis1 said:


> I threw everything in the boat at them today and I've concluded they just weren't biting. Fished from 5:30-11:30. Couple crappie, couple small bass, couple warmouth...no stinkin saugeye.


It's because you tried fishing for them. Target something else and you will probably catch a few. That's how saugeye fishing works for me.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea try fishing FUR bass & you"ll catch some than.


----------



## donny_k (Apr 16, 2015)

E- man said:


> We target saugeyes and crappies. We have some "secret" spots but always have to go looking. Try the coves and points before you get into the coves. Mostly casting like you would for bass. We don't target any particular end of the lake as we try different areas until we find fish. Most of the time we are fishing in 10' of water or less. A lot of the time the eyes are in 5 fow or less. It's not a whole lot different than fishing for bass. You don't always have to look for structure though unless you are just targeting crappies and gills. Good luck.


So your just hooking a minnow through the face with a plain grey jighead and casting toward shore?


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Add a twister tail and for the most part yes. Chartreuse is the most popular but other colors work also.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

donny_k said:


> So your just hooking a minnow through the face with a plain grey jighead and casting toward shore?


If I use a minnow that is how I would fish... and very slow. I usually don't use twister with minnows, but I have and had success. As mentioned above I would go with Chartreuse, and when using a minnow I like using lighter line(6lb) and lighter jig head. You might want to try a vibE also if you really want to target eyes.


----------

